# Stanley Tool Boxes



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

*The No. 801 Tool Box*

A place to post the catalog drawing of the Stanley No. 801 Tool Box.










The intent is to collect content specific to this box, to include pictures and history and discussion, over time. Do you have one? Have you restocked it with original tools? Show pictures! In the meantime, here's an examole posted on the 'bay some time ago.



















And another example, this one with inside sliding box.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 801 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post the catalog drawing of the Stanley No. 801 Tool Box.
> 
> ...


It will be enjoyable seeing how this and the sister, No. 888 tool box, thread broaden.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 801 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post the catalog drawing of the Stanley No. 801 Tool Box.
> 
> ...


Best of luck filling it. Any idea how Stanley decided on the no's (e.g. 888 & 801) for their products?
Always wondered.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 801 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post the catalog drawing of the Stanley No. 801 Tool Box.
> 
> ...


Murch, I think the blog will be filled with comments before I actually get a No. 801. I'll post stuff on a psuedo-copy that's almost done at some point, but until then I've only seen one or two of these on ebay over the years.

Their numbering is totally weird, I agree. So little to be found on the interwebz re: these boxes, maybe someone can jump in with good intel.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 801 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post the catalog drawing of the Stanley No. 801 Tool Box.
> 
> ...


Ahh right, thought you had the box already. Didn't realise they were so rare.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 801 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post the catalog drawing of the Stanley No. 801 Tool Box.
> 
> ...


Only made over a three year period, something like 1923 - 1925 or so. More than a few internet references confused the two of them (the 801 vs. the 888), another reason to just get these pages out and viewed.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 801 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post the catalog drawing of the Stanley No. 801 Tool Box.
> 
> ...


A few pics added to the OP of a No. 801, faded and missing it's sliding tray.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 801 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post the catalog drawing of the Stanley No. 801 Tool Box.
> 
> ...


^ready for some love…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 801 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post the catalog drawing of the Stanley No. 801 Tool Box.
> 
> ...


Ain't that the truth, it certainly needed something.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 801 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post the catalog drawing of the Stanley No. 801 Tool Box.
> 
> ...


It's interesting that the large brass SW badge is on the inside on that one. I kind of wish mine had one on both inside and outside. There was a sticker on the inside of the lid on my No. 888, but it's only about 2/3 there anymore. Brass plate inside and out would have been cool, so you'd still see it whether open or closed


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 801 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post the catalog drawing of the Stanley No. 801 Tool Box.
> 
> ...


Yep, that SW badge sure adds the grandest touch to the chest.
I'm guessing a reproduction in brass would be slightly illegal?
And, most importantly, above my skill set…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 801 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post the catalog drawing of the Stanley No. 801 Tool Box.
> 
> ...


Another example added to OP above.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 801 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post the catalog drawing of the Stanley No. 801 Tool Box.
> 
> ...


Nice project idea Smitty.


----------



## UnYawn (Jan 8, 2018)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 801 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post the catalog drawing of the Stanley No. 801 Tool Box.
> 
> ...
















































This is my version of the Stanley 801. It's made from Louisiana Sinker Cypress with Dovetailed corners and the center divider is mortised and tenoned into the sides of the box.

Thanks for looking,

RonW.


----------



## toolwhiz1 (Sep 14, 2014)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 801 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post the catalog drawing of the Stanley No. 801 Tool Box.
> 
> ...


I would love to make one. Would you give me dimensions? Thanks


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 801 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post the catalog drawing of the Stanley No. 801 Tool Box.
> 
> ...


I've not actually had a No. 801, just an 888. The best dimensions are in the pic of the manual above.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

*The No. 888 Tool Box*

A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).










The #888 came in four different configurations, A through D:














































The intent is to collect content specific to this box and each variation, to include pictures and history and discussion, over time. Do you have one? Have you restocked it with original tools? Show pictures!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


Awesome Smitty!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


Any idea on the angle the top's moving lids sit at? What angle do I need?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


Well, I THINK I have it about figured out..


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


Looks a little steep, but really whatever works, works. I can go get mine back down and see if I can get it figured out…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


Sorry, bandit. Out of touch today and did't see the question. You're fast!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


Oops, looks like I responded in the wrong thread. 15 degrees is what mine was.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


Well, I might just carry on, as is. may NOT be a Stanley, but more in the Stanley style?









Dry fit, no glue, sitting on a base. Boards under the base will be the lids…I hope. Won't have them Fancy hinges.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


Der Leachmeister struck again; hope the pages within meet expectation!










Stay tuned, you'll hear it here first.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


^ Printed late summer of 1922, making that piece of advertising almost 94 years old…


----------



## Poa (Nov 14, 2016)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


If anyone of you guys are crazy, anal to a fault, and like to wake up mumbling in the middle of the night….

Theres an 888, SW, empty, currently on ebay. Looks like it might be decent.

Gee, just think, you can obsess on finding every single one of the tools that was offered with this box. Trust me, I speak from experience, buying one of these Stanley boxes, and attempting to stock it, is a life changing decision. As soon as they release me, I'm gonna finish stocking mine. Between therapy sessions, of course.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=152333552070&alt=web


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


That's at least the third resisting of that box. And yeah, I have one already. Not the least bit interested in restocking it to be historically accurate; not a value proposition from a time, or aggravation, or $ perspective. I totally heed your warning, POA…


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


lol it's already on my watch list too at the moment


----------



## Poa (Nov 14, 2016)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


I have an empty 888, sweetheart. As well. My experience in trying to stock my 902 has rendered me very reluctant to attempt to stock the 888.

Soo…...I don't really wanna sell it. But, if anyone here thinks they wanna get into these old Stanley boxes, I'd definitely consider interesting trades. It'd nice to get this box to someone that wants to fill it up.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


What's an 891 worth?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


Does that say FixUp Boy? Never knew such a thing existed!


----------



## Poa (Nov 14, 2016)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


I think it says "fix up box". Theres one of those on ebay right now, and the guy wants…..GASP….

$510.00 !!!!!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


Yes, i meant to get some better pictures today. That just didn't happen. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


For Pleasure and Profit, that's awesome! Gonna make some profit, Don?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


i think i'll focus on the pleasure.


----------



## Poa (Nov 14, 2016)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


Does anyone have, or know, what sized corrogated fasteners were included in the Stanley tool chests, and how they were packaged? I have a No. 902 Sweetheart chest, and have just purchased two boxes of sweetheart corrogated fasteners at a quite reasonable price. But I suspect that the chests were equipped with a smaller amount than these boxes contained, in a different packaging. Anyone know?


----------



## Poa (Nov 14, 2016)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


Heres a pic of what I'm talking about. I'll be placing the 3320 box in my tool chest, unless someone tells me the chests had the 3315s. But if anyone needs the 3315 box, (that does have fasteners in it), for their SW tool chest, contact me via messaging.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


Very nice finds, but there's not a bunch of detail out there on actual content pkging that I've come across (yet).


----------



## UnYawn (Jan 8, 2018)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


Hi:

For any of you guys that have an 801 and 888, what are the exact dimensions of both the 801 and 888.
I would like to make an 888 and maybe a 801 as well.

Thanks in advance,
RonW. from New Orleans


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


Graphic in the OP shows dimension of the No. 888. Dimensions for the No. 801 are iin the pic here.


----------



## Triton (Oct 21, 2021)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


I know this is an old thread, but I am looking of detailed dimensions of a Stanley 888 tool box. Something more than the catalogue description.

Any information, dimensions, thicknesses, links, etc is very much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


I have two of them. It will be next week before I can get what you're seeking.


----------



## Triton (Oct 21, 2021)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


Thanks Smitty, I appreciate any information you can provide.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...












Bottom board is 1/2" thick, 20 1/4" wide and 11"across. The actual box is built on that base, recessed 1/8" on the ends and 3/16" front and back.

Walls of box are made of stock that is a hair thicker than 3/8".lid material is 1/2" thick, but rabbeted where it meets the side walls.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...












Center board is 5/8" thick x 19 7/8" x 4 1/8".

End boards are captured in rabbets from the front and back panels. Note also the sliding tray inside (one sie only).

(See next post; LJs being fruity)

The end boards are 6 5/8" high from top of base "board" at their peak.

Box is 8" tall, from benchtop to top of center board.









Here's end hardware.

That ought to be enough to a box accurately built fro scratch.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...












Sliding tray and corner joinery of toolbox.


----------



## Triton (Oct 21, 2021)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


Smitty, thank you very much for the images, dimensions and thicknesses. Much appreciated, this is very, very helpful.

One more question, width and length of the hinge components? I cannot find anything close to these hinges, so I am going to make some out of brass. Thanks again!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


Hinges are totally unique, right?!

Did you see the ones from Lee Valley I adapted for my build!

I can get you some dimensions, sure.

Here's an etsy seller another LJ used for a repro he built.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/504892771/2-x-antique-style-solid-brass-ornate?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=stanley+hinges&ref=sr_gallery-2-43&organic_search_click=1


----------



## Triton (Oct 21, 2021)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


I have spent more time looking at all sorts of hinges trying to find a match then it will take to build the box. T-Hinges, strap hinges, custom hinges, NOS, vintage, etc through all the normal woodworking suppliers, Ebay, Etsy, Pinterest, Goggle, and more. In frustration, I ordered some brass sheets and will make them.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


Me too, re: exhaustively looked.


----------



## UnYawn (Jan 8, 2018)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...







































Here is my version made of antique sinker cypress, the center divider is mortise and tenoned into the sides of the box. All corners are hand dovetailed.

Thanks for looking….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


Wow, nice!


----------



## Triton (Oct 21, 2021)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


RonW, I love the cypress. Where did you find your hinges?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...





> Wow, nice!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


^ What he said!


----------



## UnYawn (Jan 8, 2018)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...












3 1/2" long










4 3/4" long

Both on eBay….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


That's a solid option, thanks Ron!


----------



## UnYawn (Jan 8, 2018)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...





















When I built the chest I only had one piece of sinker cypress just enough to make the box, no extra and no room for error. The whole time I was chopping the mortises I'm think that there is no way this will fit together….

Well, sometimes I surprise myself, the fit up was perfect!

RonW.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...


I would have neither the guts nor the skill to M&T and dovetail those end boards. Simply a terrific job!!


----------



## UnYawn (Jan 8, 2018)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 888 Tool Box*
> 
> A place to post collected information about the Stanley No. 888 Tool Box (ca: 1922-1926).
> 
> ...





> I would have neither the guts nor the skill to M&T and dovetail those end boards. Simply a terrific job!!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Sometimes you just gotta go for it….

RonW.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

*The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*

Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!




























More 1927 Catalog images:

#902









#903









#904









#860









#861









Do you have one? Want one? Seen one? Pictures always welcome!


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


That's a nice kit. Do you have any idea what year it was offered?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


That catalog image is from the 1950s. My Catalogue No 34 from 1922 doesn't include any sets or boxes. Part of the reason for posting this blog series is to collect that kind of info. Really neat stuff, and not much out there on them.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


I don't have a number for this one…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


Here's a roll-up:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


Added two more boxes to the OP above, thanks Mos! Oh, and I'm pretty sure I have that No. 1220 hand drill from Set No. 907!


----------



## RobD (Jul 22, 2008)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


Love these chests always wanted to build one


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


Three pictures of a Stanley tambour door cabinet here
(last three pictures of the blog).


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


This is a great post, Smitty. Those antique catalog sheets wood make good posters.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


Thanks for making this forum Smitty. Here is my 951 which I have hung with a french cleat. 








Some extra tools were added .
But I am missing from the shiiping list.

zig-zag ruler 6 ft, No. 106.
Screwdriver 5 in, No. 70.
Screwdriver 4 in, No. 75. (In the mail, Bandit found one for me.)
Screwdriver 3 in, No. 77.
Stanley Block Plane 9 1/4 (In the mail, Bandit also found one for me.)
Level, 18 in, No. 347.
If anyone can hook me up with the remaining tools I am missing I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


Very nice Don! Way to go, Bandit!


----------



## RobD (Jul 22, 2008)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


Has anyone seen any plans published in case someone wanted to build one?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


I've only noted dimensions from the catalog images…


----------



## Poa (Nov 14, 2016)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


I've been trying to stock a Sweetheart No. 904 for close to two years now. Its an exercise in.patience, to be sure. But I'm getting there. Just last night, on ebay, I managed to win an auction for the No. 04 SW zig zag rule the chest was equipped with originally. So now, I am missing only the nail set, a no. 60 3"screwdriver, a no. 20 5" screwdriver, and the small box of corrogated fasteners it came with. Gads…edit…this photo bucket thing isvreally frustrating me. I'm trying to do it on an android, and its a pain in the….


----------



## Poa (Nov 14, 2016)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


When I first got this box, the only correct items were the pocket catalogue, the marking gauge, and the tri-square. Part of the difficulty in stocking the box has been the issue of patina. The first correct saw I found had been over restored, and looked totally out of place when placed in the chest. So its not only an issue of finding the correct tool, its an issue of finding the correct tool that also melds well with the other tools in the chest. I opted to avoid restorations, because I felt it would cheapen the overall aesthetic import of a complete old chest like this one.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


that's awesome Poa! Restocking my Stanley tool chest is on my "someday" list as well. First things first, though, I've still got to repair it. There's no floor lol


----------



## Poa (Nov 14, 2016)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


Oops….pardon me…just reread my initial post. Meant to say 902, not 904.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


Beautiful stuff, poa! i can certainly understand the patience needed for that kind of 'restore.'


----------



## Poa (Nov 14, 2016)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


Oh…hey….just recomemburred….

Also need the No. 6 Sweetheart gimlet bit. I suspect their existence is actually a carefully nurtured myth, launched by Millers Falls to drive Stanley enthusiasts stark raving mad. Unlike the No. 60 3" screwdriver, which is actually known to exist, although sightings are quite rare. The last one recovered was in the possession of a displaced Yeti, found roaming the catacombs under Paris.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


I feel the same about:


Stanley No. 74 alloy cold chisel 1/2 inch,
Stanley No. 75 screwdriver 4 inch,
Stanley No. 77 Screwdriver 3 inch;

which are all I still need to complete the 951 tambour door tool chest. So when you catch that yeti ask him if he has
has these too.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


POA maybe one of these would do for you for now

Brace Gimlet Bit No. 6
Brace Gimlet Bit No. 6
Brace Gimlet Bit Pratt No. 6

but none I am afraid are Sweethearts.


----------



## Poa (Nov 14, 2016)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


Don…sorry, missed seeing your post until this morning…

I admit, sometime back I slipped a No. 6 gimlet bit, manufacturer unknown, into the proper spot in the chest, just to derive some vicarious, (but unearned), pleasure from the effort. The sense of satisfaction was short lived, I assure you.

I hate to admit it, but I have an empty Sweetheart No. 888 in my living room. I'd swear, once in a while, it cackles at me, like a witch stirring a brew.

I would offer some advice to those considering buying an empty factory tool chest and stocking it with the proper tools; Save some of your money for psychiatric care.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


No worries Poa.

Can you buy psychiatric care on ebay?


----------



## Poa (Nov 14, 2016)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


No, that service is not up for bid. However, they do sell couches.

My advice? You can save psychiatrist fees by employing a one time simple and effective therapy. The initial, and final, action is somewhat traumatic, but I gaurantee results.

Simply cancel your ebay account. Treated, and on the road to restored mental health.

I'll send you my bill.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


cancel your ebay account!

That's some serious sh!+ right there.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


Updated OP to include images of additional boxes.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


Nice find Smitty. A great resource for stocking up a tool box


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


Hey Mos, thanks. Lots of those boxes out there, and unless one has a catalog it's hard to learn more. Consider this a Poor Man's Guide?  Because if you're not, stocking one will make you so.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the catalogs, I just picked up a near complete 907 in pretty good condition. Once I vacuum out the dust and dirt and wipe it down a little I'll throw up a pic or two.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


Congrats on the 907, looking forward to pics.


----------



## Galootinator (Oct 2, 2017)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...





> I don t have a number for this one…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a no. 851 Nice!


----------



## Galootinator (Oct 2, 2017)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


----------



## CTMike (Jun 7, 2019)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


So, all of you. This is a serious problem for me, I have the #903 correctness sickness. I'm guessing along with some 32 others of you?

Is there really a Stanley No. 12 hammer @13oz? Did Stanley make those saws, I'm told NO, since after saw hand 16 inch, there's no #number.

My Stanley catalogue says that the No. 12 is a 16 oz….


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...





> So, all of you. This is a serious problem for me, I have the #903 correctness sickness. I'm guessing along with some 32 others of you?
> 
> Is there really a Stanley No. 12 hammer @13oz? Did Stanley make those saws, I'm told NO, since after saw hand 16 inch, there's no #number.
> 
> ...


There is a No. 102 13oz nail hammer by Stanley, the first catalog for the 907 Woodworker's Set has it.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


Sick puppies.

All of you.

Well done.

Carry on.


----------



## CTMike (Jun 7, 2019)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


Drat! UpstateNYDude

To make my point I'll have to create a photobucket acount….


----------



## PhillNLeBlanc (Oct 1, 2017)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


find myself on the same path …. (since yesterday)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/g5Cxmv3RMJQSGD7a7

(not sure if that link to photo will work-WSS)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


Very nice, looks like a decent set of tools already inside!


----------



## CTMike (Jun 7, 2019)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...





> So, all of you. This is a serious problem for me, I have the #903 correctness sickness. I'm guessing along with some 32 others of you?
> 
> Is there really a Stanley No. 12 hammer @13oz? Did Stanley make those saws, I'm told NO, since after saw hand 16 inch, there's no #number.
> 
> ...


NY Dude

I'm finally able to make that point I was trying to share.










In my 1914 catalogue (anyway) the #12 hammer was 16OZ. Don't fret it though. It gives us latitude to accept a gimlet bit that only has No. 6 stamped on it. None of the Stanley hammers I've see, sooo far, have a weight or a number (No.) stamped into them. Is 1914 too early?


----------



## CTMike (Jun 7, 2019)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


Update, only a few to go.


----------



## PhillNLeBlanc (Oct 1, 2017)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...





> So, all of you. This is a serious problem for me, I have the #903 correctness sickness. I'm guessing along with some 32 others of you?
> 
> Is there really a Stanley No. 12 hammer @13oz? Did Stanley make those saws, I'm told NO, since after saw hand 16 inch, there's no #number.
> 
> ...


as to the saw: it has a warranted superior medallion (so likely a Disston 2nd) but the plate is etched Stanley sweetheart - see photo with as much of the etching as my phone could capture… sorry I still cant figure out how to upload a photo to this group - you'll have to take my word for it.


----------



## PhillNLeBlanc (Oct 1, 2017)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


----------



## PhillNLeBlanc (Oct 1, 2017)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


----------



## PhillNLeBlanc (Oct 1, 2017)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## CTMike (Jun 7, 2019)

Smitty_Cabinetshop said:


> *The No. 907, 910 and 951 etc. Sets*
> 
> Three fine catalog images of Stanley pre-filled tool boxes for consideration, courtesy of LJ Mos!
> 
> ...


Phil

And I'd convinced myself I was done with the sawwwwwwwweeee. :-(,,,,,,,,,,,

Back out hunting after all this time shut in.

CTMike


----------

